# Genetics Book



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

Wasn't quite sure where to post this Q; but does any one know of a seriously good genetics book for leopard geckos ?

Or atleast a book with a really good section to go in depth for each & every morph, explained in detail.

Thanks.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Ron Trempers book is a really good source but like all books is slightly out of date.
www.reptilekeeping.net has a good offer on at the moment!


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks for the link but I must be thick as I cant find any books ??? :lol2:


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

yeh i agree his bok is pretty good  called the herpetoculture of leopard gecko's


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

The Herpetoculture of Leopard Geckos (Special Offer) Buy cheap Reptile Equipment
Direct link to it :2thumb:


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

Excellent ! cheers :notworthy:

I've been looking at that book on amazon along with a few others.

As long as it has an advanced/in depth genetics section that will be perfect.

:2thumb:


----------

